# What exactly IS "Self-Defense"?



## shesulsa (Mar 10, 2006)

What is your definition of self-defense as you see it?  

What do you see as the NEED for self-defense?

How does this differ from street fighting or does it?


----------



## kickcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

...the American spelling of Self-Defence? 

Self-defence is a situation where you or others are in immediate physical threat from other humans(lol) such that it is reasonable to take steps to defend yourself.

Whilst in certain circumstances "street fights" may be occassions needing self-defence, engaging in street fights volunterily (other than to rescue others from harm) is not justifiable as "self-defence", at least not legally. 

Normal people probably don't need specific self-defence training in order to carry on normal lives, although awareness, avoidance and similar common sense is helpful.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 10, 2006)

kickcatcher said:
			
		

> Self-defen*S*e is a situation where you or others are in immediate physical threat from other humans(lol) such that it is reasonable to take steps to defend yourself.


Self-defen*S*e need not be just physical.  It doesn't even have to involve punches, kicks, grabs and so forth.  I believe self-defen*S*e is what someone does to stop an assault on themselves  (mentally, physically, or spiritually).


----------



## still learning (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello, What is self defense?  .....Fighting back!

and you will want to learn to end it quickly.........this is not a game..but life and death situtions.........Aloha


----------



## Jimi (Mar 10, 2006)

Some would argue that fighting back as in punching, kicking, biting, spitting etc... are not defense, but counter offense (striking back). Defense in some peoples minds are things such as evasions, releases, blocks, parrys, escapes etc... Many more people lump it (counter offense & defense tech's) all together as self-defense. I believe self-defense is instinct, will, and capability (skills or not) as in nature, when most any living thing tries to survive. Just my opinion.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Mar 11, 2006)

What is your definition of self-defense as you see it? To defend yourself from an attacker, and then to finish them off.

What do you see as the NEED for self-defense? Any situation where yourself or someone you care about is being attacked.

How does this differ from street fighting or does it? I dont think there is a difference.


----------



## MJS (Mar 11, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What is your definition of self-defense as you see it?


 
Using verbal and/or physical skills to defend yourself against an attack.



> What do you see as the NEED for self-defense?


 
Gives one the edge in a situation in which you must defend yourself or someone you're with. 



> How does this differ from street fighting or does it?


 
Are you asking about application of techniques or someone that gives themselves the title of a "streetfighter"?

Application= I'm not seeing a difference

Someone with the title= I'd say the main difference is one would have formal training while the other most likely does not.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 11, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What is your definition of self-defense as you see it?


 My definition would be that there are 3 categories that we should train/practice: physical skills (I'm including both empty-hand and weapons here), verbal skills, and mental skills (awareness, "street-smarts," and tactics). The application of these skills (as appropriate to the situation) in order to avoid, defuse, or neutralize a threat is self-defense.



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> What do you see as the NEED for self-defense?


I think everybody would benefit from at least some level of training, especially in the awareness/avoidance area. SD training is like health insurance, you may never need it but if you do you'll need it badly.



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> How does this differ from street fighting or does it?


I consider a "self-defense situation" as one where you have been targeted as the victim of a violent crime (murder, rape, robbery, kidnapping, or assault). If this is not the case, it's not SD, it's mutual-combat, a fight. I consciously avoid using the term "fight" when teaching or participating in classes because to me, the term implies that both parties involved contributed to the escalation of the situation (which shouldn't happen). If you have tried to avoid and/or defuse the situation and the other party continued to pose a threat; you are now in the realm of self-defense and should deal with the threat in the most efficient manner possible.  I think this distinction is the reason that some may consider my philosophy ("take 'em out as fast and as hard as possible") to be a little "extreme."  People will say that not every "fight" is life-threatening or requires the application of a high level of force.  My response is that you should never get into a "fight."  Admittedly, there are many people in professions that put them into a position where physical force is commonly required (LEO's, security-officers, bouncers, etc.).  Otherwise, with very few exceptions, the only time you should find yourself using physical force is if you've either been "blindsided," or when your efforts to defuse the situation (either verbally, or by walking away) have failed.  In either case, we've now moved beyond "fight" and into "surviving a serious threat."  

just my $0.02


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 11, 2006)

I would agree with 





> what someone does to stop an assault on themselves (mentally, physically, or spiritually).


 and include walking away from situations that might result inviolence and being aware of possible situations and staying away from them also.


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 11, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What is your definition of self-defense as you see it?
> 
> What do you see as the NEED for self-defense?
> 
> How does this differ from street fighting or does it?


Being martial artists, we tend to _think_ like martial artists in terms of...
1. our technique for handling an actual physical altercation and 
2. our technique for avoiding or de-escalating a potential physical altercation. I think our definition of self-defense is often narrowed by the very insular nature of our dojo training and martial interests which is why we associate SD and streetfighting as such close relatives.

Personally my definition of self-defense is wide enough to encompass a standpoint against *non-physical attack* also. And by that I mean bullying [by implication or threat of violence] and verbal attack.

I use [and teach] the arts as a way to identify, assimilate and defeat this type of situation which although non-physical, still requires us to defend ourselves - or at least forces us into a defensive position. And while we may otherwise make light of the seriousness of bullying and verbal abuse, many a taunted kid in a schoolyard or boss-harrassed employee would testify to the contrary.

Martial arts have a superb record in increasing our SD confidence in these scenarios and I'm encouraged that so many around MT do walk _that_ walk with those who can benefit from our experience.

Respects!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 11, 2006)

Self-defense is the philosophy, technique, principle, and training methodology of taking whatever actions and making whatever preparations are necessary in order to preserve your life and those of your loved ones in the face of a physical emergency or the initiation of violence.  It's that simple.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 11, 2006)

kickcatcher said:
			
		

> ...the American spelling of Self-Defence?
> 
> Self-defence is a situation where you or others are in immediate physical threat from other humans(lol) such that it is reasonable to take steps to defend yourself.
> 
> ...



I am curious as to your reasoning for the first line?

From Webster's New Universal Unabridged Dictionary 


> *de.fence* (di fens'), n., v.t., -fenced, -fenc.ing, _Chiefly Brit._ defense.  ... , .



There is no real defintion, just usage given for defence.

Also


> *de.fense* (di.fens' or, esp. for 7, 8, 9, de'.fens), n., v., -fensed, fens.ing. --n. 1. resistance against attack; protection; _Two more regiments are  needed for the defense of the city._ ... , .



When one looks up:

s*elf-defence* - There is nothing listed.

When one looks up:

*self-defense* - one gets the following:


> *self-de.fense* (self'di fens, self'-) n. 1. the act of defending one's person when physically attacked, as by counter blows or overcoming an assailant: _ the art of self-defense_



On a side note, Self-Defense is found directly inbetween self-defeating and self-delusion.

So, while I grant the word defence and defense have the different spellings based upon location, I see no such designation for self-defense. Is there another dictionary that states it otherwise?

Thank you


----------



## Captain Harlock (Mar 11, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What is your definition of self-defense as you see it?
> 
> What do you see as the NEED for self-defense?
> 
> How does this differ from street fighting or does it?



Self-Defence is defence of the self. This can take the form of situation defusement, problem avoidance, evasion as well as hand to hand techniques. It is only the immature who see it as strictly fighting techniques.

The need for it is a major one in todays ever more violent society.

A street fight is just that, a fight. Self defence if done properly will aid one in avoiding a fight.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 11, 2006)

What is your definition of self-defense as you see it? 
I like Big Shadow's definition.

I think its just being able to defend yourself from harm, whether mental or physical. 

What do you see as the NEED for self-defense?

Certainly some type of training, but training that involves awareness as well as being able to end the attack as quickly and as effectively as possible (practicality and realism, techniques can not be altered 100% to accomadate every student).  Thus, for me the need for self defense comes from how effective/knowledgeable the stuff you are being taught and the guy who is teaching it to you is regardless of what style. Give you a quick common example, Rape Prevention Courses.  Rape Prevention Courses can be taught by martial artists, obviously, but just because you know or are knowledgeable rather in a particular style of fighting does not automatically mean that you can mish mash certain techniques and come up with your own course.  Thus having a person that knows what he or she is teaching you works is the NEED atleast for me anyways. 

How does this differ from street fighting or does it?

I dont think it does, if you are a street fighter no matter how thuggish or whatever, when your opponent strikes you, you are going to have to defend yourself, I hope, in order not to get hit, so you are applying self defense.  I dont really think self defense is a moral concept, its just a term that describes an action, defending yourself.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 11, 2006)

self-defense is avoiding injury.  this can include, but is not limited to...

martial arts techniques

situational awareness

advance preparation

safe driving

talking your way out of things

staying sober when you're not in a safe place with trusted people

spending time with good people and avoiding people with hazardous lifestyles

eating right

checking the batteries in your smoke detector

etc.


----------



## still learning (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello, Self-defense? What do many of us believe when we hear this? When a person is attack and hurts/kills the other person and this go to the Courts?

The other person attack me and I hit him.....I was defending myself! 

In reality it means---fighting back.

So the art of self-defense is learning to Fight! not defending? Lawyers will tear this sentense apart? 

Remember to say out loud if there are witness around " I do not want to fight you" Please let me go, can we end this in a peacefull manner or another way"? Keep your hands up near your face with palms facing him (attacker). This will show you were not trying to show force. ( but you will be able to strike /block quickly. ......NO one wants to go jail for the wrong reasons if you were using "SELF-DEFENCE........Aloha


----------



## kickcatcher (Mar 12, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I am curious as to your reasoning for the first line?
> 
> From Webster's New Universal Unabridged Dictionary
> 
> ...


Lol, how about sense of Humour? Sorry... humor.... English and "American English" spellings are often subtly different. English people, like me, typically spell it Defence with a "c", although, probably due to the fact that MS Word spellcheckers only have the American spelling, increasingly it is seen as defense with an "s" even in UK. Online dictionaries seem Americanised (note the "s" not "z"....) but if you don't believe that the correct English spelling is with a "c", go to this site: http://www.mod.uk/defenceinternet/home


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2006)

kickcatcher said:
			
		

> Lol, how about sense of Humour? Sorry... humor.... English and "American English" spellings are often subtly different. English people, like me, typically spell it Defence with a "c", although, probably due to the fact that MS Word spellcheckers only have the American spelling, increasingly it is seen as defense with an "s" even in UK. Online dictionaries seem Americanised (note the "s" not "z"....) but if you don't believe that the correct English spelling is with a "c", go to this site: http://www.mod.uk/defenceinternet/home



I have no problems with Humour. 

As to spell checkers, MS has a English and American selections, as well does Lotus Notes.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Mar 17, 2006)

Self Defense is defense of oneself. It occurs when the one is forced to defend their self by an external influence. It can take many forms.

Physical Self Defense can be techniques learned in a class. It may involve physical contact, what we would call "a fight". Weapons may come into play. Injuries may occur. Physical Self Defense is the defense of last resort. It means the other forms have failed to keep you from harm.

Mental Self Defense is defense of and with the mind. It involves thinking. You use your mind to out wit, out maneuver and out distance your opponent. This may include disinformation, feints and outright lies.

Emotional Self Defense is defense of and with your emotions. It includes mastery of your emotions so that you do not act in haste or at their command. That way lies defeat. It may include the use, manipulation and control of others emotions.

There are other components, but these three are the key to the others.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 17, 2006)

I say it is a "self" perceiving a threat to it's physical, mental, or spiritual well being, than takes appropriate action to avoid or deal with the threat, that keeps those qualities in tact.


----------

